# Puffer Wish List - Poll



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Pick which puffer from the list that you would like to have, or list another one in the thread.

Puffers regularly stocked (ie Dwarfs/GSP/Figure 8s) are not listed as neither are currently available species (ie SAPs, Fahakas, Congo, etc.)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this would be wicked awesome to have 
Cross River Puffer - Tetraodon pustulatus


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like we have a lot of closet case puffer lovers here, with expensive tastes.

If anyone wants to know where to get a Duboisi, PM me.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

There's more then one I want off that list... lol!
Tetraodon Abei
Tetraodon Baileyi
Tetraodon Barbatus
Tetraodon Duboisi
Tetraodon Palembangens
Tetraodon Pustulatus
Tetraodon Schoutedeni


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cross river all the way!!!!

go palembang go!!! i really want a baby!!!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, up to 8 cross rivers now, probably more than what gets imported to north america each year ...


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

photos:....................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

well some one should bring in cross rivers


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't see Tetraodon mbu's n the list, would love one of those if I had a place to house it.

I picked cross river, it's just the price of them that scares me a little.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

hgi said:


> Don't see Tetraodon mbu's n the list, would love one of those if I had a place to house it.
> 
> I picked cross river, it's just the price of them that scares me a little.


ya im with you i would love to have a 2000 gal tank with mbu in it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

somebody in Vancouver gotta be able to get cross river puffers


----------



## sascrx88 (Apr 28, 2010)

i just want some SAP's but can't find them anywhere.....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i want some in Vancouver to bring cross rivers


----------

